# What's this? Are they poisonous?



## spydernewbie (May 29, 2006)

Hello  I am a newbie.  And found this awesome forum. I hope you can help. Thank you for your time. I appreciate it.  

I photographed these two spiders in a friend's backyard. I was wondering what species they are and if they are poisonous at all??

Thank you. =]


----------



## lucanidae (May 29, 2006)

First one is a Nephila sp. second one is an orb weaver genus Gasteracantha I believe.

Both have venom, neither are dangerous to humans.


----------



## pitbulllady (May 29, 2006)

That is a Golden Silk Spider, Nephila clavipes, which are very common in parts of the Southern US.  Like nearly all spiders, they ARE venomous("poison" is technically something you eat, drink, or breathe in that can harm you; some animals make "venom" to inject into potential prey), but I have never heard of one biting.  I've let one climb on my face and head before, after it fell on me while I was wild boar hunting in Louisiana.  They are actually quite docile.  Some people actually keep these on large webs in corners of their house, to catch "skeeters" and other noxious insects.

pitbulllady


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, first one is Nephila clavipes, second is Gasteracantha cancriformis or Gasteracantha elipsoides.  Where do you live?  I've also seen both species together in Florida, loads of them.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 30, 2006)

Here's a picture of Gasteracantha with a honey bee.


----------



## spydernewbie (May 31, 2006)

Thanks. Yes, I do live in Florida (Naples is where my friend lives and where I saw them). I am actually from Miami.

Thanks for all of your insightful help. I really appreciate it. =] These boards are very welcoming as well as helpful.


----------

